# Fishing peacocks pocket?



## bandish3313 (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone fish peacocks pocket, are there any culverts leading into Indian river lagoon?


----------



## duckman (Jun 25, 2012)

Culverts are closed in peacock and the USFWS will prosecute anyone caught tampering with them.


----------

